# I have a crush on this little girl (details inside)



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

Back in 2011, I fell in love with the most gorgeous girl I ever seen. I was 20 and she just turned 14..I remember, seeing her Facebook page..And fell In love <3....And I accidentally closed her page...since she has a really common name, I couldnnt find until a few months later, I sent her a friend request (she added me on April 1 2011....And man.....I couldnt describe the feeling I had looking at her pics...she was fucking gorgeous.....Still to this day (I'm 23 and she is 17) I still think she is the most gorgeous girl I ever seen in my life.....Is that wrong?

oh, BTW I'm 5'6 and I look like im 15-17 years old..Im saying this, so u dont picture A 6'4 full bearded guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> Back in 2011, I fell in love with the most gorgeous girl I ever seen. *I was 20 and she just turned 14*..I remember, seeing her Facebook page..And fell In love <3....And I accidentally closed her page...since she has a really common name, I couldnnt find until a few months later, I sent her a friend request (she added me on April 1 2011....And man.....I couldnt describe the feeling I had looking at her pics...she was fucking gorgeous.....Still to this day (*I'm 23 and she is 17*) I still think she is the most gorgeous girl I ever seen in my life.....Is that wrong?
> 
> oh, BTW I'm 5'6 and I look like im 15-17 years old..Im saying this, so u dont picture A 6'4 full bearded guy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

to answer your question..in the states..it's taboo as fuck to be 20 years of age and older and be in love or into girls that are 13/14 as you described. although i can see nowadays how girls that young act and look more mature....but it's still considered wrong to many.

edit: post a pic of her :side:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


This. Bro, you sound like your Wi-Fi is "FBI Surveillance Vehicle".


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

You fell in love with a 14 year old's Facebook page?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

was gonna call creeper but since you're 5'6 and look 15-17 I say FOLLOW YOUR HEART


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Yes you're indeed a pedo


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

:littlefinger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

alright, fuck it, im in a nice mood

whats you two kids relationship? have you interacted beyond just adding her on facebook? do you know anything about her beyond her looks. give me something to work with here


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

damn it redead just because muhammad did it doesnt make it okay


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Answer redead, OP.


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Chan Hung said:


> to answer your question..in the states..it's taboo as fuck to be 20 years of age and older and be in love or into girls that are 13/14 as you described. although i can see nowadays how girls that young act and look more mature....but it's still considered wrong to many.
> 
> edit: post a pic of her :side:



Can't...she's a minor..I would and trust me...she is.....PERFECTION


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



CamillePunk said:


> damn it redead just because muhammad did it doesnt make it okay


wanna know the irony? she actually ended up manipulating him and the entire caliphate after he died

did not see that coming until i read a book on the subject


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

what is redead?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



reDREDD said:


> wanna know the irony? she actually ended up manipulating him and the entire caliphate after he died
> 
> did not see that coming until i read a book on the subject


good for her overcoming her rapist and his enablers (Y)


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



SaviorBeeRad™;33909649 said:


> You fell in love with a 14 year old's Facebook page?


:lmao :lmao

I meant the girl in it


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> what is redead?












And you'll turn into one as punishment for thinking with your heart dick.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

The fuck... :kobe


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

haribo's comment in mcqueen's sig is pretty epic


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

I laughed ridiculously hard when I first read that.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Mr Shadow I will admit, you are a half decent troll


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



McQueen said:


> I laughed ridiculously hard when I first read that.


and Cody not getting it at all :banderas


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Rick_James said:


> Mr Shadow I will admit, you are a half decent troll



I wasnt trolling...This is how I feel in my heart


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

shadow srsly answer my post

why do you like this... ahem, girl asides from her looks

have you done anything but stalk her and add her on facebook?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> I wasnt trolling...This is how I feel in my heart


Not breaking kayfabe, are we?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

till OP answers redead, he's a troll. No way around it really.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

WAGG trolling for details on this girl.

I can see through you WAGG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Wouldn't matter, she's 18 now...yes, 18.


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



reDREDD said:


> shadow srsly answer my post
> 
> why do you like this... ahem, girl asides from her looks
> 
> have you done anything but stalk her and add her on facebook?


IDK..pretty much her looks.. it's hard to compete for her love when 5,000 other guys have her as a friend and they all have swag and pretty much hitting on her all the time....But she's matured now, and has a part time job..So I like the fact that she matured a lot throughout the years


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

It's possible she's only 17, depending on when her birthday is. Gotta pay attention to those fine little details man.

Edit: My post was at Wagg but this is aimed at Shadow: She's "matured" over the years? Exactly how close have you been keeping up with this alleged girl?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

You liked a 14 year old girl when you were 20. Sick.


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

It is NOT wrong to have a crush.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

have you ever actually TALKED to her


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

WAGG isn't trolling for details about the girl.

He's holding out hope there's a response good enough to Redead's question that will gain society's acceptance so he can use it for himself every day for the rest of his hopefully short time as a free man.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Go for it. The worst that could happen is you end up in jail. Then you'll be having lots of sex. Sure it won't be consensual sex or with women but it still will be sex.


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



reDREDD said:


> have you ever actually TALKED to her



Sadly,No..I lost all my confidence and self esteem years ago...All I do is troll sites,watch porn and play WWE games all day...what kinda girl wants that?!?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

How did you lose all of your confidence and self esteem?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Joined Wrestlingforum obviously.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



CamillePunk said:


> WAGG isn't trolling for details about the girl.
> 
> He's holding out hope there's a response good enough to Redead's question that will gain society's acceptance so he can use it for himself every day for the rest of his hopefully short time as a free man.


I was legit curious if this dude was seriously stalking a random facebook chick. He was dodging quite a bit, but...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I was legit curious if this dude was seriously stalking a random facebook chick. He was dodging quite a bit, but...


I wasnt dodging..I was in my other thread I made


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Shadow, we take these threats very seriously. Your IP address and details will be forwarded to security and FBI.

lol jk

Wait until she's 18.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> Sadly,No..*I lost all my confidence and self esteem years ago...All I do is troll sites,watch porn and play WWE games all day*...what kinda girl wants that?!?


Haha, top-notch mate.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

This dude.......

:ti


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Chicks dig older guys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> Sadly,No..I lost all my confidence and self esteem years ago...All I do is troll sites,watch porn and play WWE games all day...what kinda girl wants that?!?


alright, im out

everyone else, go ahead


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

so you been stocking her on facebook for some time now dont be shocked if his man come to your door.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

i bet if cody said this no one would have a problem. :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Red Viper said:


> i bet if cody said this no one would have a problem. :side:


this is a no pedophiles forum... we're allowed to have one :homer4


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

This thread is why misandrists exist.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

see i reckon you can meet the most attractive girl on the planet but the right details can turn you right off. For example, if I met the hottest girl ever (subjectively) then she's probably a hot bisexual with short hair, nice ass etc. I could be very attracted to her but I'd legit be turned off if I learned details like...she had a boyfriend (this is a big one for me, it really turns me off girls, probably a good thing tbh), she's got a dick, she has a really shit personality (could be an absolute bitch, attention seeker or just generally annoying or stuck up, these would really put me off someone), and of course if I learned she was too young (I even think 18 is too young b/c my bro is 18). When you saw her and were attracted to her, imo that was fine but when you learned her age then that should have been the end of it. Not to say I don't recall the scally girls in my high school who dated older guys who seemed cool but when I became their age (20) realised how fucking creepy they truly were.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Tell her to get in your windowless van. Growing a moustache helps too


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Sons Of Liberty said:


> Tell her to get in your windowless van. Growing a moustache helps too


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Give me her facebook brah. Oh and agreed on the trolling, gaming and porn part

She'd probably like me because I have sweg

But yeah you should leave it if you haven't got the stones to talk to her and you're just going to creep on her page

Wait is this a troll job?


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

20 and 14 is really really poor form man. Girls aren't even fully developed at 14 which makes it even worse.

23 and 17 not my cup of tea but I guess that's okay since it's all legal. Still a bit creepy though since you probably wouldn't have a lot in common wit a 17 year old.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



SOR said:


> 20 and 14 is really really poor form man. Girls aren't even fully developed at 14 which makes it even worse.


Not necessarily, some models start their career around 14-15.

But regardless I don't think it's worth answering the OP, he probably spends his summer holidays in Thailand.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Pose as her calculus tutor so you have an excuse to talk to her in person. I assume you already know where she lives by now.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Find a porn star that looks similar to her and satisfy your needs online. 

Then unfriend her and never talk about her again.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Im sorry but its hard to take you seriously when you have never met her, talked to her, shes a minor and have only seen her on facebook.. I highly doubt it but if she's like stunning or whatever you should watch a show called catfish. Well good luck I guess? And be careful dude shes under 18 you could go to jail if it does work out.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Serious question for the OP- are you a little bit retarded in any way? You sound like you're a danger to society


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Can we please move this to rants?????


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

link to her profile plz


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

*pls*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

it's a good thing laws relate to height and not age.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Kiz said:


> it's a good thing laws relate to height and not age.


This made me lol hard


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Kiz said:


> it's a good thing laws relate to height and not age.


You tall enough to come on this ride, big boy? :vince3


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

wait til she is of age mate until then you will be considered a paedophile if you go after anyone younger than 16.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Oh.. God, yeah... I'm just going to leave now.


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> I was 20 and she just turned 14.


:heyman5

Nah man, you should just wait a few years until she gets like 20 or something.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

That's too bad OP, because she was just done sucking my cock

If there's grass on the field, go play.
Old enough to bleed, old enough to breed.
Old enough to count, old enough to mount.

etc.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

So you have been stalking this girl on Facebook for 6 years? :StephenA


----------



## Fanjawi (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



jackbhoy said:


> So you have been stalking this girl on Facebook for 6 years? :StephenA


Didn't think of that. But imagine if she says no after all these years...

:wall


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



GoldenSilver said:


> Didn't think of that. But imagine if she says no after all these years...
> 
> :wall


Rape is the answer.

:draper2


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Mr Shadow is this you ?


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Meet Stan, twenty-one years old.
After meeting a young girl at a rave party, things start getting hot and heavy in an upstairs bedroom.
Once again, his conscience comes into play...


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Wait 4 what the motherfucker never even met the chick 

Either troll city or chris hanson should be notified





GoldenSilver said:


> :heyman5
> 
> Nah man, you should just wait a few years until she gets like 20 or something.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Macker said:


> Wait 4 what the motherfucker never even met the chick
> 
> Either troll city or chris hanson should be notified


I'm Chris Hanson. Why don't you take a seat


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

making fun of this guy for being a pedo is racist just so you know


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

What!? Ok man this is abnormal, you sound like a paedophile. Keep away from people still in school!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

In Florida op is not considered a pedo at all. 

Close in age exemptions to the Florida age of consent permit a person 23 years of age or younger to engage in legal sexual activity with a minor aged 16 or 17. A person 24 years of age or older who engages in sexual activity with a person 16 or 17 years of age commits a felony of the second degree.

Also, age 20 and 14 is too much for most, but it depends on the maturity level. Some people are still interested in bike riding and playing and so forth at age 20. I was over age 20 before I was really interest in dating. Not very mature and shy. But my first gf was over 18. Heck when I was 18 a 14 year old neighbor liked me but I was to shy and scared to talk to her lol. So not everyone over 18 is creepy.


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

OP even if the girl was of age no girl would ever want to be with you.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Skermac said:


> In Florida op is not considered a pedo at all.
> 
> Close in age exemptions to the Florida age of consent permit a person 23 years of age or younger to engage in legal sexual activity with a minor aged 16 or 17. A person 24 years of age or older who engages in sexual activity with a person 16 or 17 years of age commits a felony of the second degree.
> 
> Also, age 20 and 14 is too much for most, but it depends on the maturity level. Some people are still interested in bike riding and playing and so forth at age 20.* I was over age 20 before I was really interest in dating. Not very mature and shy. But my first gf was over 18. Heck when I was 18 a 14 year old neighbor liked me but I was to shy and scared to talk to her lol. So not everyone over 18 is creepy.*



I believe everyword of this fyi btw


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



m i k e said:


> I believe everyword of this fyi btw


Some guys are late bloomers and I'm not afraid to admit it. Look at some people that are still virgins or have never gone on dates at age 30. For some it's a personal choice. For others they are still growing up mentally. So a blanket law should apply to everyone imo. I know a girl that 22 and still lives with her parents. In some ways she acts 12 and her parents still baby her. She's not interested in dating yet, just friendship.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

You forgot to try and explain away the part where you were interested in a 14 year old at the age of 18 because she liked you.

I don't care what laws Florida has (lolflorida btw) that shit is not right or normal.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



m i k e said:


> You forgot to try and explain away the part where you were interested in a 14 year old at the age of 18 because she liked you.
> 
> I don't care what laws Florida has (lolflorida btw) that shit is not right or normal.


I never said I was interested in her, I said she was interested in me. When I found out I avoided her not because of age, but because I was too scared to talk to her or any girl of any age. I wasnt even thinking about age or girls back then. When I found out I got nervous and went to a friends house and we played with model rockets. I was very shy but not anymore. When I did go on my first date at age 21 with a 19 year old it didn't last long because she said I was too immature. She said I acted 12. Screw her.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Fuck her from the back, cause love is blind


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Skermac said:


> I never said I was interested in her, I said she was interested in me. When I found out I avoided her not because of age, but because I was too scared to talk to her or any girl of any age. I wasnt even thinking about age or girls back then. When I found out I got nervous and went to a friends house and we played with model rockets. I was very shy but not anymore. When I did go on my first date at age 21 with a 19 year old it didn't last long because she said I was too immature. She said I acted 12. Screw her.


Saying you didn't talk to her because you were scared most definitely implies you were interested. 

but yeah I'm just gonna leave the rest of this because it would be hard for me to continue this after what you just said with out throwing insults/jokes @ you


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Well in the UK age of consent is 16 so you would be ok here. 

To be honest ignoring the slightly creepy first part of your post. 17 and 23 is fine and at least in the UK wouldn't turn any heads.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



sargeant80 said:


> Well in the UK age of consent is 16 so you would be ok here.
> 
> To be honest ignoring the slightly creepy first part of your post. 17 and 23 is fine and at least in the UK wouldn't turn any heads.


ah yes, the UK

where jimmy saville roamed for over 40 years and eventually became an OBE


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



reDREDD said:


> ah yes, the UK
> 
> where jimmy saville roamed for over 40 years and eventually became an OBE


Others will follow. The BBC will have been rife with haunted paedophiles in the 70's


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

well atleast those licensing fees did some good


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



m i k e said:


> Saying you didn't talk to her because you were scared most definitely implies you were interested.
> 
> but yeah I'm just gonna leave the rest of this because it would be hard for me to continue this after what you just said with out throwing insults/jokes @ you



It does not mean I was interested. It means what it says. Anytime I found out a girl of any age including my own was interested in me I froze up and disappeared. My parents always asked when I was gonna start getting hobbies people of my age were doing. I said I didn't feel old enough. I didn't even have a desire to learn to drive a car until I was around 20. It always felt like something older people did even though I was older. I am a guy that didn't mature as fast as others, its no big deal. Quite a few are like that.




sargeant80 said:


> Well in the UK age of consent is 16 so you would be ok here.
> 
> To be honest ignoring the slightly creepy first part of your post. 17 and 23 is fine and at least in the UK wouldn't turn any heads.



We are raised in most states to think anything under 18 is creepy etc. Every culture is different, there is no right or wrong. It's the culture. 16 in the UK and other countries is their culture, its different from ours. Doesn't make us right and them creeps. It just means we are all raised differently.


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

What the hell :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Skermac said:


> In Florida op is not considered a pedo at all.
> 
> Close in age exemptions to the Florida age of consent permit a person 23 years of age or younger to engage in legal sexual activity with a minor aged 16 or 17. A person 24 years of age or older who engages in sexual activity with a person 16 or 17 years of age commits a felony of the second degree.


Which is yet another item on the laundry list of things that you can't take remotely serious regarding this silly-ass state of mine. Try again.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Ay man, whatever keeps ya sock crunchy. More power to you.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*

Should probably go back to Florida one day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Should probably go back to Florida one day.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



sargeant80 said:


> Well in the UK age of consent is 16 so you would be ok here.
> 
> To be honest ignoring the slightly creepy first part of your post. 17 and 23 is fine and at least in the UK wouldn't turn any heads.


How would it be ok in the UK if the girl was 14? Im no math wiz but wouldn't that put still the girl under the age of consent in the UK? 14<16













And the rule of thumb to know if a girl is too young for you or not is simple. Its half your age plus 7. If the girl is younger than that number then she is too young for you.
So if you are 23 for example you shouldn't be dating anyone younger than 18/19.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> Back in 2011, I fell in love with the most gorgeous girl I ever seen. I was 20 and she just turned 14..I remember, seeing her Facebook page..And fell In love <3....And I accidentally closed her page...since she has a really common name, I couldnnt find until a few months later, I sent her a friend request (she added me on April 1 2011....And man.....I couldnt describe the feeling I had looking at her pics...she was fucking gorgeous.....Still to this day (I'm 23 and she is 17) I still think she is the most gorgeous girl I ever seen in my life.....Is that wrong?
> 
> oh, BTW I'm 5'6 and I look like im 15-17 years old..Im saying this, so u dont picture A 6'4 full bearded guy.


I just picture you like an ugly, weedy version of this, to be honest, no insult intended -


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


>


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mr Shadow said:


> Sadly,No..I lost all my confidence and self esteem years ago...All I do is troll sites,watch porn and play WWE games all day...*what kinda girl wants that?!?*


I hear this one is into that type of dude:










Name's Catalanotto. She asked that you just PM her until she answers you with nakey pics. :benson


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Red Viper said:


> i bet if cody said this no one would have a problem. :side:


I have confidence & self-esteem to make it work.

:cgm


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Despite the obvious noncey stuff, this threads gives me a golden opportunity to use this gif -


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



Mr Shadow said:


> Back in 2011





jackbhoy said:


> So you have been stalking this girl on Facebook for 6 years? :StephenA


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

just realised original title was 'I have a crush on this little girl'


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> How would it be ok in the UK if the girl was 14? Im no math wiz but wouldn't that put still the girl under the age of consent in the UK? 14<16
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah because tits magically appear when girls turn 18 right?

Girls as soon as they enter puberty want sex. It's just part of that nature process. It's time for them to breed. Their hormones are raging. Here's a little known fact. Puberty in girls doesn't wait till 18 years of age.

I know society tries to "protect" these girls, but nature and their hormones is saying fuck off.

So while it is nice to set some superficial age limit on dating these young girls, the girls themselves are drawn to older men. I had 13 year old girls chasing me when I was 20. Sure I had girls my own age I could date, but they were chasing guys in their 40s.

My point. Age limits on dating are stupid because girls will fuck who they want.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:maury 

Holy shit.


----------



## DareDevil (Jul 21, 2013)

This made me laugh so much, I'm sorry dude. you were 20 and fell for a 14 year old... I know people say, "love doesn't have age." But damn.


----------



## purelydef (May 8, 2014)

Wait until she's 18 at least


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :maury
> 
> Holy shit.



No offense but the girl you have in your sig that you seem to have a huge crush on, looks about 14.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in that weird part of the forum.

Word of advise OP, wait until she's 18, still can't believe you had a crush on a 14 year old though when you were 20. Isn't the sort of thing you should be talking about, it's all too strange considering she was still just a Child.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

This guy is obviously a troll. The title of the thread gives it away as does his other thread about racism where he misspells certain easy words to appear dumb. And obviously the ridiculousness of the content.

It's a funny thread though so he's OK in my book.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Op is this you? I thought you wouldn't do something stupid like that again


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

Man this thread is harsh and full of bullies.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paladine said:


> Yeah because tits magically appear when girls turn 18 right?
> 
> Girls as soon as they enter puberty want sex. It's just part of that nature process. It's time for them to breed. Their hormones are raging. Here's a little known fact. Puberty in girls doesn't wait till 18 years of age.
> 
> ...


Just because a 13 year old girl is trying to get with a 20 year old guy doesn't make it ok. And why would a 20 year old guy want to sleep with a 13 year old?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Paladine said:


> Yeah because tits magically appear when girls turn 18 right?
> 
> Girls as soon as they enter puberty want sex. It's just part of that nature process. It's time for them to breed. Their hormones are raging. Here's a little known fact. Puberty in girls doesn't wait till 18 years of age.
> 
> ...












*****....what the fuck did you just say?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> *****....what the fuck did you just say?


He said it's okay for a grown man to fuck a minor, as long as puberty is in play.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Paladine said:


> Yeah because tits magically appear when girls turn 18 right?
> 
> Girls as soon as they enter puberty want sex. It's just part of that nature process. It's time for them to breed. Their hormones are raging. Here's a little known fact. Puberty in girls doesn't wait till 18 years of age.
> 
> ...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Boo Radley said:


> No offense but the girl you have in your sig that you seem to have a huge crush on, looks about 14.


Surely she looked 14, when she was 14, not that I would know thou :side:

She's like slightly over 25 now with a kid and looking :zayn3


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

> Age limits on dating are stupid because girls will fuck who they want.


Laws against battery are stupid because people will bludgeon whom they want.

Laws against stealing are stupid because people will take what they want.

Laws against murder are stupid because people will poison whom they want.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> Laws against battery are stupid because people will bludgeon whom they want.
> 
> Laws against stealing are stupid because people will take what they want.
> 
> Laws against murder are stupid because people will poinson whom they want.


Battery, stealing, and murder is not natural. Puberty is. All animals (humans are part of the animal kingdom) desire breeding/sex as determined by nature, not by man made laws.

Guess what? Our ancestors back in the early 1900's and prior were all pedos.

In 1875, England raised the age to 13 years; an act of sexual intercourse with a girl younger than 13 was a felony. In the U.S., each state determined its own criminal law and age of consent ranged from 10 to 12 years of age. U.S. laws did not change in the wake of England's shift. At the end of 19th century, moral reformers drew the age of consent into campaigns against prostitution. 

So the age of consent was raised due to prostitution. Other than that people were ok with the ages back then. If it wasn't for religion I suppose no one would be raised with the belief its wrong to be with young girls. I'm just saying what history is. I don't think the age of consent should be lower than 16, but just my opinion.

http://chnm.gmu.edu/cyh/teaching-modules/230


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

Well if people were fucking lil kids back when we used coke, heroin and lead as over the counter medicines, then surely it's acceptable. Progress is stooopid.

great points skermac


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I actually agree with Shermac, not that I think 13 year olds need to be going around banging people in their forties, but at the same time the whole idea that someone magically becomes more of a sexually mature adult when they turn 18 than they were just prior to that is retarded.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

At 18 you're generally accepted to be an adult and are much more likely to be mature mentally enough to deal with the ramifications of the decision you're making. You're also a hell of lot less likely to be taken advantage of or coerced into sex by someone who's that much older than you. (not saying this doesn't happen with 18 year olds btw)


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this has law and order:svu "chester van" written all over it


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

> murder is not natural.


Uh....


Anyway, the point that the pedo supporters seem to be missing ( I use the term loosely, for the record) is that these laws exist as a counteract to COERCION and adult males who prey on the "young and dumb". Plus, it simply just ain't natural anymore. Spin it however you want it. A grown man, with the legal freedoms and responsibilities of an adult, should not be fucking a young girl, just in her teens, who is still under the care of adults herself.mare you seriously telling me that sounds ok?

Separately, In terms of her ability to have sex, a 13 year old girl may be on equal biological footing with a twenty year old guy. In terms of her ability to deal with the mental, emotional, financial and societal consequences of sex, she is NOT on equal footing. Because she ain't a legal adult for one.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

m i k e said:


> At 18 you're generally accepted to be an adult and are much more likely to be mature mentally enough to deal with the ramifications of the decision you're making. You're also a hell of lot less likely to be taken advantage of or coerced into sex by someone who's that much older than you. (not saying this doesn't happen with 18 year olds btw)


I agree that some people could be taken advantage of. But who says 18 is the magic number that people are mentally mature as an adult? People join the U.S. military at age 17- with parental consent, are they not mentally mature yet? Are they being taken advantage of? 18 is just an age the moral majority pushed for way back then, it has nothing to do with medical observations that say who is an adult.

Not talking about sex but everything overall, I think by age 16 people are mature mentally enough to deal with the ramifications of decision making. They drive, work, are supervisors at some jobs and can vote. So why isn't age 16 the legal age a person is an adult? Why does it have to be 18 that some religious nuts pushed for decades ago?


----------



## The Assassin (IVV) (Apr 18, 2014)

Not sure if OP is a troll..


----------



## Ethan Johns (Apr 13, 2014)

Dude that shit is illegal dont be a pedo.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

How about we flip this shit around. Lets say a 20 year old girl is crushing over a 14 year old guy.

Is she wrong?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

Skermac said:


> I agree that some people could be taken advantage of. But who says 18 is the magic number that people are mentally mature as an adult? People join the U.S. military at age 17- with parental consent, are they not mentally mature yet? Are they being taken advantage of? 18 is just an age the moral majority pushed for way back then, it has nothing to do with medical observations that say who is an adult.
> 
> Not talking about sex but everything overall, I think by age 16 people are mature mentally enough to deal with the ramifications of decision making. They drive, work, are supervisors at some jobs and can vote. So why isn't age 16 the legal age a person is an adult? Why does it have to be 18 that some religious nuts pushed for decades ago?



You weren't mature enough mentally at 18 to deal with the fact that a 13 year old found you attractice and "got scared and ran to your friends to play with model rockets", so i don't see how you're trying to argue that 16 year olds(kids in grade 10) should be having sex with adults.

pls go.



Paladine said:


> How about we flip this shit around. Lets say a 20 year old girl is crushing over a 14 year old guy.
> 
> Is she wrong?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes? 

This really is fucked up that you're trying to argue in favour of pedos, you understand that right?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

Paladine said:


> How about we flip this shit around. Lets say a 20 year old girl is crushing over a 14 year old guy.
> 
> Is she wrong?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Paladine said:


> How about we flip this shit around. Lets say a 20 year old girl is crushing over a 14 year old guy.
> 
> Is she wrong?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yes.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

m i k e said:


> You weren't mature enough mentally at 18 to deal with the fact that a 13 year old found you attractice and "got scared and ran to your friends to play with model rockets", so i don't see how you're trying to argue that 16 year olds(kids in grade 10) should be having sex with adults.
> 
> pls go.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing that 16 years old should have sex. I'm saying they are not kids and are given adult responsibilities so they should be seen legally as adults allowing them to do what they want and if that includes sex with anyone they want so be it. You didn't answer what makes an 17 year old automatically an adult. Wait I already gave the answer, religious groups pushed for that and got it. Why didn't congress consult mental professionals instead?

I agree that not all 16 olds are mentally mature enough to do adult things, but most are or they wouldn't be allowed to work, drive cars and vote. That's my only basis for my opinion. People have it drilled into their head that 18 magically makes a person an adult because the law says so lol but it not what medical science says. People are immature through college, I'm surprised some haven't pushed for the legal adult age to be 21 or so, but to many votes would be lost.

I think most super immature teens are rare. I'm ashamed to admit it but I know no one on here, but yes, I was scared of any girl of any age until I was in my 20's. I was one of those guys that always looked down and was scared to say hi back when anyone walked past. A wallflower. I was one of those mama's boys that didn't like going anywhere without my mom or dad. But what cured that was the military. When I was 20 my dad got fed up with me being mama's little boy scared of my own shadow and not growing up. He pushed me into the Navy. I grew up a lot and developed social skills. I still felt 10 years behind. While guys wanted to go to clubs and drink I wanted to go see new things in Toys R Us, but I outgrew that too. However I still love my video games.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

m i k e said:


> You weren't mature enough mentally at 18 to deal with the fact that a 13 year old found you attractice and "got scared and ran to your friends to play with model rockets", so i don't see how you're trying to argue that 16 year olds(kids in grade 10) should be having sex with adults.
> 
> pls go.
> 
> ...


I guess to each their own. I had an older woman chasing me when I was 14 so I can relate.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont know where mike is from, but the age of consent in canada is 16 so technically they can fuck here. :ti


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

awful lot of people not understanding what the term pedophile means


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

OP, stay away from high schools.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Hayley Seydoux said:


> awful lot of people not understanding what the term pedophile means


yeah this guy is more like a hebephiliac or maybe ephephiliac or i would suspect he's just pathetically stunted in his sexual development so he's in his 20s still being attracted to young teenagers because he never went through that stage of sexual development when he was a young teenager like most people do.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

Skermac said:


> I'm not arguing that 16 years old should have sex. I'm saying they are not kids and are given adult responsibilities so they should be seen legally as adults allowing them to do what they want and if that includes sex with anyone they want so be it. You didn't answer what makes an 17 year old automatically an adult. Wait I already gave the answer, religious groups pushed for that and got it. Why didn't congress consult mental professionals instead?
> 
> I agree that not all 16 olds are mentally mature enough to do adult things, but most are or they wouldn't be allowed to work, drive cars and vote. That's my only basis for my opinion. People have it drilled into their head that 18 magically makes a person an adult because the law says so lol but it not what medical science says. People are immature through college, I'm surprised some haven't pushed for the legal adult age to be 21 or so, but to many votes would be lost.
> 
> I think most super immature teens are rare. I'm ashamed to admit it but I know no one on here, but yes, I was scared of any girl of any age until I was in my 20's. I was one of those guys that always looked down and was scared to say hi back when anyone walked past. A wallflower. I was one of those mama's boys that didn't like going anywhere without my mom or dad. But what cured that was the military. When I was 20 my dad got fed up with me being mama's little boy scared of my own shadow and not growing up. He pushed me into the Navy. I grew up a lot and developed social skills. I still felt 10 years behind. While guys wanted to go to clubs and drink I wanted to go see new things in Toys R Us, but I outgrew that too. However I still love my video games.


The voting age is not 16, no idea why you keep saying that. It's 17 in some states for certain elections but for senate, presidential etc, it's 18. tldr @the rest of whatever you said.



Paladine said:


> I guess to each their own. I had an older woman chasing me when I was 14 so I can relate.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So you had your views warped by a sexual predator when you were a kid. Explains a lot.



Red Viper said:


> i dont know where mike is from, but the age of consent in canada is 16 so technically they can fuck here. :ti


I still think it's fucked up for any adult to be fucking a sophomore or junior in high school. :draper2

The criminal code still has provisions to that rule to protect 16 year olds, because obviously they can be taken advantage of.



> Are 16 and 17 year olds also protected against sexual exploitation?
> 
> The Criminal Code protects 16 and 17 year olds against sexual exploitation, where the sexual activity occurs within a relationship of trust, authority, dependency or where there is other exploitation. Whether a relationship is considered to be exploiting the 16 or 17 year old will depend upon the nature and circumstances of the relationship, e.g., the age of the young person, the age difference between the young person and their partner, how the relationship developed and how the partner may have controlled or influenced the young person. As well, 16 and 17 year olds cannot consent to sexual activity that involves prostitution or pornography.


http://www.justice.gc.ca/eng/rp-pr/other-autre/clp/faq.html


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

m i k e said:


> Yes?
> 
> This really is fucked up that you're trying to argue in favour of pedos, you understand that right?


I don't even want to get involved in this discussion but you do know that pedophiles are attracted to pre-pubescent children and not teenagers, right? I don't think "pedo" is the appropriate term to designate whatever that imaginary person is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

m i k e said:


> I still think it's fucked up for any adult to be fucking a sophomore or junior in high school. :draper2


Yeah, I kinda saw it a bit back in high school, I knew a chick, pretty sure it was my grade 10 class who was dating a guy in his very early 20s. She had no problem letting everyone know. Hopped in his car and drove off after school all the time. Nobody seemed to care.


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't even want to get involved in this discussion but you do know that pedophiles are attracted to pre-pubescent children and not teenagers, right? I don't think "pedo" is the appropriate term to designate whatever that imaginary person is.


"The International Classification of Diseases (ICD) defines it as a "disorder of adult personality and behaviour" in which there is a sexual preference for children of prepubertal or early pubertal age."

pedo fits in this case imo


mental health professionals opinions>>dictionary definitions


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

m i k e said:


> The voting age is not 16, no idea why you keep saying that. It's 17 in some states for certain elections but for senate, presidential etc, it's 18. tldr @the rest of whatever you said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about an 18 or 19 year old adult senior fucking a junior and in some of the same classes?

Anyone can be taken advantage of at any age. Look at all the successful salesmen and telemarketers.

Someone mentioned the definition of pedo. I just googled it and it appears that people attracted to teens are not pedos afterall. Some will still say it is but that is your belief based on how you were raised or what your religion and morals are. No one is right or wrong.

pedophile: an adult who is sexually attracted to young children.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> No one is right or wrong.


moral relativism is a 'civilized' form of barbarism


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I think what Skermac was asking is something like this.

What makes 18 the age that someone is mature enough to have sex, are they not say the day before their birthday? Does something happen at 18 that makes them mature enough? Since it's the law, it has to be followed and I don't think he was saying that they should be allowed to have sex, he was basically asking what happens at 18 that changes everything. 

Now 20 and 14, that is pretty damn creepy, and now at 23 and 17, it's not as creepy but for the law sake, wait until she's 18.

edit: also, just want to say I'm 22 and I wouldn't date anyone under 18, not because of the law but because I don't want to date anyone still in high school.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> What makes 18 the age that someone is mature enough to have sex, are they not say the day before their birthday? Does something happen at 18 that makes them mature enough? Since it's the law, it has to be followed and I don't think he was saying that they should be allowed to have sex, he was basically asking what happens at 18 that changes everything.


nothing, it's an age set by custom dating back thousands of years that has been codified into the law of many western civilizations that adulthood is legally reached at 18. for the purpose of equality under the law it has to be uniform, supposed to be no exceptions for "but really i'm mature enough to considered an adult even though i'm 17/16/whatever." even though there are exceptions (emancipation etc.).

relationships between young teenagers and any other age bracket are almost always damaging to the young teenager and in a significant number of cases coercion and manipulation plays a dominant role in the relationship. which is why it is damaging. so what if some neckbeards never got a girl to touch their penis in high school so they're still stuck on getting head from 15 year olds. keep going to the bar and getting plastered and you'll get laid _eventually_ ffs. leave the high schoolers to themselves.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> nothing, it's an age set by custom dating back thousands of years that has been codified into the law of many western civilizations that adulthood is legally reached at 18. for the purpose of equality under the law it has to be uniform, supposed to be no exceptions for "but really i'm mature enough to considered an adult even though i'm 17/16/whatever." even though there are exceptions (emancipation etc.).
> 
> relationships between young teenagers and any other age bracket are almost always damaging to the young teenager and in a significant number of cases coercion and manipulation plays a dominant role in the relationship. which is why it is damaging. so what if some neckbeards never got a girl to touch their penis in high school so they're still stuck on getting head from 15 year olds. keep going to the bar and getting plastered and you'll get laid _eventually_ ffs. leave the high schoolers to themselves.


It was not set by custom for thousands of years. The age was raised in the 1800's, you mean it was custom for a couple hundred years by the moral majority. But I am glad it was raised, young teens are way to young.

An age of consent statute first appeared in secular law in 1275 in England as part of the rape law. The statute, Westminster 1, made it a misdemeanor to "ravish" a "maiden within age," whether with or without her consent. The phrase "within age" was interpreted by jurist Sir Edward Coke as meaning the age of marriage, which at the time was 12 years of age.

A 1576 law making it a felony to "unlawfully and carnally know and abuse any woman child under the age of 10 years" was generally interpreted as creating more severe punishments when girls were under 10 years old while retaining the lesser punishment for acts with 10- and 11-year-old girls. Jurist Sir Matthew Hale argued that the age of consent applied to 10- and 11-year-old girls, but most of England's North American colonies adopted the younger age. A small group of Italian and German states that introduced an age of consent in the 16th century also employed 12 years.

Later it was argued that the age of consent should be aligned with other benchmarks of development, such as the age at which girls could enter into contracts and hold property rights..

http://chnm.gmu.edu/cyh/teaching-modules/230


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

If you're just in it for the fuck, wait until she's 18. If you think you want a relationship out of this, look someplace else. Women don't know what they want until at least their mid-20's. It'll last for a bit but I guarantee she'll want to "live life" and that includes fucking other guys.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> It was not set by custom for thousands of years.


yes it was in many societies identified as "western" or the ancestors of western civilization.

one such notable custom was that of the german tribes where young men upon turning 18 (sometimes younger especially if they were particularly impressive physically but generally, 18) went off to join a warband and start their own 'independent' life. one reason the german tribes appeared so warlike to the romans was that there always competition for the new recruits, if you weren't raiding and getting booty your band would dwindle because no one wanted to be part of a team of pussies. 



> An age of consent statute first appeared in secular law in 1275 in England as part of the rape law. The statute, Westminster 1, made it a misdemeanor to "ravish" a "maiden within age," whether with or without her consent. The phrase "within age" was interpreted by jurist Sir Edward Coke as meaning the age of marriage, which at the time was 12 years of age.


i give zero fucks about age of consent laws, i thought we were talking about customary and legal definitions of adulthood. and why it's wrong for 25 year olds to want to fuck 14 year olds. age of consent laws are just codification of the dominant belief not a justification for that belief.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't know where you from but in some states, 16 is the age of consent but 23 & 17 might still be morally frowned upon.



Fuck you doing stalking 14 year old girls for, anyway?


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

Elipses Corter said:


> Don't know where you from but in some states, 16 is the age of consent but 23 & 17 might still be morally frowned upon.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you doing stalking 14 year old girls for, anyway?



Florida..I was 20 then...I was aimlessly browsing on Facebook...And cupid Struck......LOVE knows NO boundaries...But aint it funny how if it's a freshly turned 18 year old with a 30+ year old, no one bats an eye


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

> LOVE knows NO boundaries...


sure it does buddy boy












> But aint it funny how if it's a freshly turned 18 year old with a 30+ year old, no one bats an eye


18 year olds are considered adults who can make their own decisions about almost anything including who to have sex with. there's a huge difference between someone 13 or 14 and someone 18. try harder


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> 18 year olds are considered adults who can make their own decisions about almost anything including who to have sex with. there's a huge difference between someone 13 or 14 and someone 18. try harder


Because everyone magically matures once they turn 18?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Mr Shadow said:


> Because everyone magically matures once they turn 18?


Different people mature at different ages, the law just ha 18 as an average.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr Shadow said:


> Because everyone magically matures once they turn 18?


You said she had plenty of people on her friend list, maybe you weren't the only 20 year old? Maybe there was someone in there 30s? Sorry, to lazy to go back and check what you said. :dance


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You said she had plenty of people on her friend list, maybe you weren't the only 20 year old? Maybe there was someone in there 30s? Sorry, to lazy to go back and check what you said. :dance



Most likely..plus that girl youre obsessed with looks underage as well. and the girl that I like has way more curves than her..kinda pathetic huh?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr Shadow said:


> Because everyone magically matures once they turn 18?


for the purpose of sticking your dick in them, yes

don't like it too bad. the logical conclusion of what you're saying there is not to let 25 year olds fuck 14 year olds, sorry. it would be to treat some people 18+ as if they were still 14 until they were determined mature enough.

but that is just as ridiculous and nearly as awful as 25 year olds with 14 year olds so we ain't a gonna do that either.



> Most likely..plus that girl youre obsessed with looks underage as well. *and the girl that I like has way more curves than her..kinda pathetic huh?*


are you sure you're not actually 15... oh wait emotionally and sexually you *are* so that makes sense. so does you wanting to commit some statutory rape. women are better than girls dude please discover that.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Answer redead, OP.


WAGG has way too much invested in this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr Shadow said:


> Most likely..plus that girl youre obsessed with looks underage as well. and the girl that I like has way more curves than her..kinda pathetic huh?


:hmm: pics or it didn't happen. 



Sephiroth said:


> WAGG has way too much invested in this.


SEPH, NOT NOW. :frustrate


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: I have a crush on this girl (details inside)*



GoldenSilver said:


> Didn't think of that. But imagine if she says no after all these years...
> 
> :wall


Then he'll probably kill her. 

Remember ladies, if you wanna to live better give dat ass up.


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :hmm: pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> SEPH, NOT NOW. :frustrate



Can't she's underage...The girl in ur pic is pretty flat...Real women have curves and my crush has more than your crush will ever get


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

are you two seriously claiming superiority because the woman you creepily stalk from afar and have never said one word to is more attractive than his woman that he has barely ever met

fuckin wf


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

reDREDD said:


> are you two seriously claiming superiority because the woman you creepily stalk from afar and have never said one word to is more attractive than his woman that he has barely ever met
> 
> fuckin wf


Eh, women do it all the time with guys they swoon over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr Shadow said:


> Can't she's underage...The girl in ur pic is pretty flat...Real women have curves and my crush has more than your crush will ever get


:lol when did this go from benefit of the doubt to competing over crushes? Karla is a petite woman, I don't mind that at all.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :lol when did this go from benefit of the doubt to competing over crushes? Karla is a petite woman, I don't mind that at all.


*He coming for you
*
:duck


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

PepsiPlunge, interview the OP so we can understand how the pedo mind works.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I think what Skermac was asking is something like this.
> 
> What makes 18 the age that someone is mature enough to have sex, are they not say the day before their birthday? Does something happen at 18 that makes them mature enough? Since it's the law, it has to be followed and I don't think he was saying that they should be allowed to have sex, he was basically asking what happens at 18 that changes everything.
> 
> ...



Yep Blaze you said it, thanks.


Also, we need to call people the proper name for what they prefer, not all of them are pedo's:


Pedophilia or paedophilia is a psychiatric disorder in which an adult or older adolescent experiences a primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children, generally age 11 years or younger.

Ephebophilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in mid-to-late adolescents, generally ages 15 to 19. Ephebophilia strictly denotes the preference for mid-to-late adolescent sexual partners, not the mere presence of some level of sexual attraction. In sexual ethics, it may be defined as a sexual preference for girls generally 14–16 years old.


TC is not he pedo, he is a ephebo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *He coming for you
> *
> :duck


with full force too :maury


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

> Eh, women do it all the time with guys they swoon over.


Shield thread :lmao So fucking pathetic

Wagg, you need to stop looking so incriminating with your posts.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

"18" isn't the magic number that makes a girl mentally and physically ready for sex. "18" is the number where, at least in the US, she is legally old enough to make her own decisions socially, economically, educationally etc. That's the age where she doesn't really have a legal guardian anymore and is legally able to deal with the consequences of any and all action she takes on her own. Which makes sense for that to also be the age of consent. 

It is just plain wrong to be an adult and have a sexual relationship with a person who is under the care of other adults. And there's so much more potential for exploitation in that situation.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Pugilist said:


> "18" isn't the magic number that makes a girl mentally and physically ready for sex. "18" is the number where, at least in the US, she is legally old enough to make her own decisions socially, economically, educationally etc. That's the age where she doesn't really have a legal guardian anymore and is legally able to deal with the consequences of any and all action she takes on her own. Which makes sense for that to also be the age of consent.
> 
> *It is just plain wrong to be an adult and have a sexual relationship with a person who is under the care of other adults.* And there's so much more potential for exploitation in that situation.


Only if the person has a disability. I know a 21 year old still living with her parents, no disabilities, she is still their little girl. She doesn't want college and went to school to be a cosmetologist. She is under the care of her parents since she lives with them. 

I personally don't think if a 16 year old boy or girl falls in love with a 20 or 21 it should be against the law if they have sex. No one is hurt. The law needs to be changed to reflect thing like that.

Most of the laws go overboard. For example a man and wife happily married for a few years, but she had his baby when she was 16 and he was 19 way before they were married. They apply for aid and that comes out. Social services reports it. He does 2 years in prison and is registered as sex offender and cant be near his kid unsupervised. That's not justice, its stupidity. The laws need to be revised. And let not forget urinating un public will put you on the sex offender registry too and you will be branded a pedo.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

Paladine said:


> How about we flip this shit around. Lets say a 20 year old girl is crushing over a 14 year old guy.
> 
> Is she wrong?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes she is, sadly most people don't think it is though. Look up any story where a female teacher has sex with a student and read the comment section. 90% of it is "OMG I WISH MY TEACHER WAS LIKE THAT!"


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Skermac said:


> Yep Blaze you said it, thanks.
> 
> 
> Also, we need to call people the proper name for what they prefer, not all of them are pedo's:
> ...


Not a weirdo for little girls, just a weirdo for younger girls. But can we really call him either if this girl is the ONLY high school chick he's ever been obsessed with, or is that term (ephebo) used for everyone into 14-16 year olds, either obsessing over one or more?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

> Only if the person has a disability. I know a 21 year old still living with her parents, no disabilities, she is still their little girl. She doesn't want college and went to school to be a cosmetologist. She is under the care of her parents since she lives with them.


I stopped at 21. She is not under the legal, binding guardianship of her parents and she's free to make any and every one of her economic or legal decisions on her own. She is also the one responsible for everything she does, legally. Not them.

Jesus.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

SOR said:


> Yes she is, sadly most people don't think it is though. Look up any story where a female teacher has sex with a student and read the comment section. 90% of it is "OMG I WISH MY TEACHER WAS LIKE THAT!"


Females rarely get prison time if they are even prosecuted, but a man the same age and doing the same thing might get 10 or more years in prison.

But yeah, I think when most of us were teens we fantasized about teachers and wished teachers were like that. It's wrong, but doesn't feel like it when its a woman.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Hoopy Frood said:


> Shield thread :lmao So fucking pathetic
> 
> Wagg, you need to stop looking so incriminating with your posts.


All I did was basically give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

m i k e said:


> "The International Classification of Diseases (ICD) defines it as a "disorder of adult personality and behaviour" in which there is a sexual preference for children of prepubertal or early pubertal age."
> 
> pedo fits in this case imo
> 
> ...


A 14 year old girl is not prepubertal or early prepubertal. At least in my time they weren't. When I was in school most 14 year old girls showed clear signs of pubertal development. But I guess you may be right. Not that it matters anyway because that person doesn't even exist, nor does his crush. He's an obvious troll.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

you haven't even talked to her. how do you even know she's real? lots of fake profiles on facebook, especially when it comes to 'hot girls'.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This was the first thing that came to me when I saw this thread.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Creep!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Mr Shadow said:


> Can't she's underage...The girl in ur pic is pretty flat...Real women have curves and my crush has more than your crush will ever get


Look who's talking. :ti


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Somebody needs to report you to the feds man, let me screen shot this real quick, and no, i'm not kidding, i hate pervs


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

Relevant


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

TheWeasel said:


> Relevant


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

To answer the people trying to argue that a girl dosen't just magically mature overnight when she turns 18, no she dosen't but laws have to be in place to protect children from sexual predators and the age limit has to be drawn somewhere. If you're trying to argue that there's nothing wrong with a 17 year old fucking a 19 year old, I'd agree with you but protecting children is more important than peoples sexual wants. The law isn't perfect but I can't see much that can be done to make it so, only thing I can really thing of is only making it legal if the person the under age person is fucking is 2 or 3 years older than them, max.
Whatever way you look at it, a man in his 20s wanting to fuck a 14 years old, like the OP, is just wrong and the girl should be protected from this sick, sexual predator.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Boo Radley said:


> To answer the people trying to argue that a girl dosen't just magically mature overnight when she turns 18, no she dosen't but laws have to be in place to protect children from sexual predators and the age limit has to be drawn somewhere. If you're trying to argue that there's nothing wrong with a 17 year old fucking a 19 year old, I'd agree with you but protecting children is more important than peoples sexual wants. The law isn't perfect but I can't see much that can be done to make it so, only thing I can really thing of is only making it legal if the person the under age person is fucking is 2 or 3 years older than them, max.
> Whatever way you look at it, a man in his 20s wanting to fuck a 14 years old, like the OP, is just wrong and the girl should be protected from this sick, sexual predator.


I agree with you about protecting children and I agree that 20 year olds out looking for sex with 14 year olds is sick. But a question: what if a 20 year old and a 14 year old fall in love with each other? Is the 20 year old still a perv? The reason I ask is I've seen stories like that and the people have been married 40 or 50 years.

Legally I think a 17 year old is classified as a kid, but not sure exactly what the law says about that, but I do know the law treats people as young as 13 as adults when they want to charge them with a crime even though they are mentally still a kid. I don't agree with that because kids do stupid things and cant believe they would when they are older. But that's a different subject.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Skermac in a thread trying to take over and seem intelligent shocker.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Skermac said:


> But a question: what if a 20 year old and a 14 year old fall in love with each other? Is the 20 year old still a perv?


Yes


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Skermac said:


> Battery, stealing, and murder is not natural. Puberty is.





> Guess what? Our ancestors back in the early 1900's and prior were all pedos.


:cuss: This is so frustratingly stupid that I can barely compose myself enough to actually respond to it. All I can think to do is to give you a list of obvious fallacies and hope that you'd read their definition and realize what you were saying is rationally incoherent, non-sequitir and poorly concieved. However, I don't trust that you'll do that so I'm out of motivation to even make an attempt. :no:


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Boo Radley said:


> Yes


Part of me thinks if they are both really in love then he isn't a perv, just different than most of society. But if he was stalking young girls just for sex then he is a perv predator. Just my opinion.

And look at famous people that should be called pervs but aren't, I don't know why, because they were in love? Laws were different? Does anyone think Elvis Presley is a big perv and pedo? He would be labeled that today, but I guess there were no laws back then to label anybody that wasn't "normal" as a pervert and ship them off to prison. Now he is only called a legend, strange.

Elvis Presley met Priscilla when she was 14 and he was 24. At that time, Elvis was serving in the U.S. Armed Forces. They began a romance, and Priscilla eventually followed Elvis to the United States.
Elvis biographer Alanna Nash also confirms that the singer had a predilection for young adolescent girls.

I guess what is considered normal changes as the laws change. 50 or 60 years from now this era might be called abnormal depending on what laws are in place then.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Skermac said:


> Part of me thinks if they are both really in love then he isn't a perv, just different than most of society. But if he was stalking young girls just for sex then he is a perv predator. Just my opinion.
> 
> And look at famous people that should be called pervs but aren't, I don't know why, because they were in love? Laws were different? Does anyone think Elvis Presley is a big perv and pedo? He would be labeled that today, but I guess there were no laws back then to label anybody that wasn't "normal" as a pervert and ship them off to prison. Now he is only called a legend, strange.
> 
> ...


He is a grown arse man falling in love with a child. To do so he is at the very least severely emotionally stunted. Seriously, have you seen how 14 year old girls talk, what about and what the're interested in doing? Any 20 year old man who is on that level of compatibility has something seriously wrong with him.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Barry Horowitz said:


> :cuss: This is so frustratingly stupid that I can barely compose myself enough to actually respond to it. All I can think to do is to give you a list of obvious fallacies and hope that you'd read their definition and realize what you were saying is rationally incoherent, non-sequitir and poorly concieved. However, I don't trust that you'll do that so I'm out of motivation to even make an attempt. :no:


Guess what? Lots of guys over 18 had teen wives back then. In facts girls were looked down on and called a spinster if not married by 16 or 17.

Do you think most weren't hooking up with the law like this?

By 1880, the first date chosen, many western nations had established an age of consent for the first time, typically of 12 or 13 years. By 1920, when the influence of reform campaigns that established a new link between the age of consent and prostitution had run its course, most had revised their age upward, to 14 or 15 in European nations, and 16 in the Anglo-American world.

http://chnm.gmu.edu/cyh/teaching-modules/230?section=primarysources&source=24

I think the founders of this country were a lot "different" than we are now.

The American colonies followed the English tradition, but the law was more of a guide. For example, Mary Hathaway (Virginia, 1689) was only 9 when she was married to William Williams. Sir Edward Coke (England, 17th century) made it clear that "the marriage of girls under 12 was normal



Boo Radley said:


> He is a grown arse man falling in love with a child. To do so he is at the very least severely emotionally stunted. Seriously, have you seen how 14 year old girls talk, what about and what the're interested in doing? Any 20 year old man who is on that level of compatibility has something seriously wrong with him.


Yep, Elvis had serious problems, or was just really immature. I know how kids act, but some, not all in late teens act the same way. Should they be looked at as weird for being mentally the same level or late bloomers?


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Skermac said:


> Guess what? Lots of guys over 18 had teen wives back then. In facts girls were looked down on and called a spinster if not married by 16 or 17.
> 
> Do you think most weren't hooking up with the law like this?
> 
> ...


Guess what? Girls back then had a much harder life and matured much faster than they do now, they were working hard jobs to contribute toward their house and contributing in and experienced in many domestic duties. They wern't like todays 14 year olds, sitting around in McDonalds with their friends having inane, poorly spelt conversations on facebook and totally reliant on mummy and daddy and unable to function with a mobile phone that mummy and daddy paid for.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Boo Radley said:


> Guess what? Girls back then had a much harder life and matured much faster than they do now, they were working hard jobs to contribute toward their house and contributing in and experienced in many domestic duties. They wern't like todays 14 year olds, sitting around in McDonalds with their friends having inane, poorly spelt conversations on facebook and totally reliant on mummy and daddy and unable to function with a mobile phone that mummy and daddy paid for.


You speak the truth! My grandma knew how to cook, sew, do farm chores and everything else way before she was 18, and she had 3 brothers and 2 sisters who helped also. Families were families back then. Women back then put todays women to shame.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Boo Radley said:


> Guess what? Girls back then had a much harder life and matured much faster than they do now, they were working hard jobs to contribute toward their house and contributing in and experienced in many domestic duties. They wern't like todays 14 year olds, sitting around in McDonalds with their friends having inane, poorly spelt conversations on facebook and totally reliant on mummy and daddy and unable to function with a mobile phone that mummy and daddy paid for.


What an awful and stupid post. You sound like one of those morons who complain about today's music being shit and how old music was so much better.

Stop generalizing things. They were stupid girls back then, there are stupid girls now and there will be stupid girls in the future. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> What an awful and stupid post. You sound like one of those morons who complain about today's music being shit and how old music was so much better.
> 
> Stop generalizing things. They were stupid girls back then, there are stupid girls now and there will be stupid girls in the future. Nothing has changed.


Haha, looks like I touched a nerve there, I can see why, your rant here comes across exactly like a 14 year old girls facebook post, I never even mentioned music. :maury


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Boo Radley said:


> Guess what? Girls back then had a much harder life and matured much faster than they do now, they were working hard jobs to contribute toward their house and contributing in and experienced in many domestic duties. They wern't like todays 14 year olds, sitting around in McDonalds with their friends having inane, poorly spelt conversations on facebook and totally reliant on mummy and daddy and unable to function with a mobile phone that mummy and daddy paid for.


So... the men mature slower today as well?


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> So... the men mature slower today as well?


Pretty sure most men in their twenties have learned how to look after themselves. Not quite sure what your post has to do with this, we're not talking about 14 year olds fucking 14 year olds, we're talking about men fucking and trying to develop relationships with children .


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Boo Radley said:


> Pretty sure most men in their twenties have learned how to look after themselves.


So you're saying up until 19'ish you're completely dependent on everything around you and after that you're able to take care of yourself completely? I think it's a deluded black and white mentality.

If you're trying to attribute current society as to a reason why women mature much slower than they did before, you must also apply the same logic to men. In this case, you would compare a man in his mid-20's to that of one who was only 17-18 in those "good old days" you're harkening back to.

She's 17, she's not a child. Age of consent in most US states is 16, and she's legal in 39 of 50 states.

I find his "falling in love" with an image of a woman over facebook more odd than his attraction. She may look much older than her age, it's quite common with today's "slower to mature" women.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Bob the Jobber said:


> So you're saying up until 19'ish you're completely dependent on everything around you and after that you're able to take care of yourself completely? I think it's a deluded black and white mentality.


Not sure where you got that from my posts, I never said that at all. I'm saying that between the ages of 14 and early 20s most people have gradually developed into a responsible adult from a child.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JFC.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Boo Radley said:


> Haha, looks like I touched a nerve there, I can see why, your rant here comes across exactly like a 14 year old girls facebook post, I never even mentioned music. :maury


Are you really this stupid or is it just an act? I know you didn't mention music, that's why I wrote "You SOUND LIKE one of..." and not "You ARE one of". Do you understand the difference? Just like those morons, you were generalizing millions of people to prove your weak ass argument.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Are you really this stupid or is it just an act? I know you didn't mention music, that's why I wrote "You SOUND LIKE one of..." and not "You ARE one of". Do you understand the difference? Just like those morons, you were generalizing millions of people to prove your weak ass argument.


Sorry kid, making random comparisons which in no way relate to what I said or the subject of this thread dosen't help you one iota in your argument. Seriously, just give up now, you're managing to make yourself look even worse than you usually do.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there a picture of this girl so we can see if she's worth the trouble? I don't want to go through 22 pages of this thread.


----------



## cenation34 (Jul 17, 2012)

chronoxiong said:


> Is there a picture of this girl so we can see if she's worth the trouble? I don't want to go through 22 pages of this thread.


op won't post one because she's underage.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just use your imagination, OP said she has insane curves, and is a "real woman". And if you happen to be crushing on a random chick or celeb, she's better. Narrows it down quite a bit tbh.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Actual footage of me in the future still waiting for OP to deliver


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

pics or gtfo.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I found her glamor shots


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Give her the D


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Adam Cool said:


> Give her the D


For her next birthday
Else other people will be giving it to him


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

stevefox1200 said:


> I found her glamor shots


Lol.

20 year old guy checking out a 14 year old, look out for the father because any real man would put an end to that real quick..


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Also 
>14 year old
>not 8
Son I disappoint


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

if you had to ask if it was wrong, im sure you already know the answer to your question.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

cenation34 said:


> op won't post one because she's underage.


:damn


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

This thread is gold. I wonder if the girl in question knows the OP's thoughts and dreams on his master plan. 
Asking a bunch of wrestling fans on the internet for advice to snare a youngster.

:maury

That girl's dad will have a field day if he catches you.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm convinced OP is R. Kelly. Find someone your own age.


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

I AM BACK !!...it's beena while...since I cant (but i want to) post pics of her since she's underage....I can describe her a bit

She's Cuban-American, about 5'0,light skin (not pale like Paige)...and straight up fucking gorgeous with an angelic voice


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Mr Shadow said:


> I AM BACK !!...it's beena while...since I cant (but i want to) post pics of her since she's underage....I can describe her a bit
> 
> She's Cuban-American, about 5'0,light skin (not too light)...and straight up fucking gorgeous with an angelic voice


Is she AJ Lee?


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

Rick_James said:


> Is she AJ Lee?




No, she's much for thicker and gorgeous than AJ Lee..Plus she's light skin not brown.Plus I think AJ is Puerto Rican


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Is her boobs deliciously flat


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Moto said:


> I'm convinced OP is R. Kelly. Find someone your own age.


Yeah but in this case he can't do what he wants with her body.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

How do you know what her voice sounds like?

:HHH2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The True Believer said:


> How do you know what her voice sounds like?
> 
> :HHH2


Maybe she post videos of herself up on facebook :draper2


----------



## Death667 (May 12, 2014)

Lol virgin pedos are common here.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is absolutely not okay, at all. Please seek help, you sick motherfucker.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Death667 said:


> Lol virgin pedos are common here.


He's not a pedophile, he's a ephebophile.

A pedophile is a person 16 years of age or older who is primarily or exclusively sexually attracted to children who have not begun puberty


Adults whose primary sexual attraction is for mid-to-late teens are properly called ephebophiles, but ephebophilia is not considered abnormal by mental health professionals.

He's normal according to the mental health experts.


----------



## HBC Dawn Michaels (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Where's Det. Elliot Stabler when you need him?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, that's weird, but at least wait till she's 18 you fuckin Jimmy Saville


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thread looking to be locked soon.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well this has turned into posting little girl glamor shots and just no.....*


----------

